# Tutor Gesucht



## ApfeL (12. Aug 2006)

Hey leute,

ich habe bislang php programmiert und möchte gerne java dabei nehmen. aber als einstieg brauch ich hilfe. ich würde mich freuen wenn sich jemand, der in java schon etwas besser bewand ist als ich, sich vielleicht bei mir melden könnte. Ich brauche z.b. ein GUTES tutorial, weil ich denke dass es auch wie bei php tutorials gibt die gut und auch schlecht sind (kann ich ja als java-einsteiger nicht wissen).

Dazu zu sagen ist, dass ich mich mit dem Thema Java schon einigermaßen beschäftigt hab (benötigte Programme, ein Tutorial angeschaut usw).

meine icq: 175402276
meine msn: emoo300@hotmail.com

danke wenn ihr euch meldet =)

mfg apfel


----------



## Illuvatar (12. Aug 2006)

Ich denke, das beste ist es, wenn du dich hier im Forum bisschen umschaust. Das hier und das hier soll ja auch einen Sinn haben...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 5909 (12. Aug 2006)

und das hier


----------



## Acha (1. Sep 2006)

Und das hier sich mal anzuschauen und evtl. auch durchzuarbeiten, hilft meiste auch schon viel beim Javalernen.

MFG

Acha


----------

